# Chi mi puo aiutare?



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

se chiedi il divorzio e l'altro partner non e daccordo. bisogna rimanere sotto lo stesso tetto, in caso di bambini piccoli?

o si puo chiedere andando via con i bambini?


----------



## devastata (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> se chiedi il divorzio e l'altro partner non e daccordo. bisogna rimanere sotto lo stesso tetto, in caso di bambini piccoli?
> 
> o si puo chiedere andando via con i bambini?


Prima del divorzio c'e' la separazione in ITALIA. Consensuale o giudiziale. La seconda quando appunto non c'e' accordo e decide  il giudice.  mandarlo via o andarsene va bene solo se c'e' intesa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> se chiedi il divorzio e l'altro partner non e daccordo. bisogna rimanere sotto lo stesso tetto, in caso di bambini piccoli?
> 
> o si puo chiedere andando via con i bambini?


In Italia è il giudice minorile che decide con chi vanno i bambini,in caso non ci sia un accordo sull'affido.
Se si prendono o bambini e si portano via si rischia la denuncia, giustamente, peraltro.


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In Italia è il giudice minorile che decide con chi vanno i bambini,in caso non ci sia un accordo sull'affido.
> Se si prendono o bambini e si portano via si rischia la denuncia, giustamente, peraltro.



dipende sempre dalle situazioni


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

*comunque*

avrei voglia di scrivere un libro sul argomento.

femminicidio un giorno si e un giorno no, mentre qui si discute solo di politica inesistente. su chi deve giocare a politico, mentre invece non ce nessuno che lo fa, il politico. si parla di navi storti e dritti, di quanto si e bravi. si parla di cazzate.

scusate, ennesimo sfogo di rabbia per situazioni che vedo ogni giorno e mi da fastidio vedere la impossibilità di certe persone ad avere una vita normale, la loro vita.

incavolata nera!


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Prima del divorzio c'e' la separazione in ITALIA. Consensuale o giudiziale. La seconda quando appunto non c'e' accordo e decide  il giudice.  mandarlo via o andarsene va bene solo se c'e' intesa.


ma una volta che arriva la lettera dal avvocato che hai fatto mandare, tu devi cmq rimanere a casa con lui ed i bimbi? se vai via ti denunciano? portando i frugoletti ovviamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> dipende sempre dalle situazioni


se li porti via per sottrarli al coniuge, intendevo, non in gita.
Neanche all'estero li puoi portare senza il consenso del coniuge, teoricamente.
Ma se vuoi andare via dal tetto coniugale(da noi si chiama proprio così) e portarti dietro i figli, chiedi prima ad un avvocato cosa puoi fare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> ma una volta che arriva la lettera dal avvocato che hai fatto mandare, tu devi cmq rimanere a casa con lui ed i bimbi? se vai via ti denunciano? portando i frugoletti ovviamente.


E' il giudice che decide quale deve essere la residenza dei bambini e con chi devono stare e per quanto tempo, non è una cosa che decidono i genitori, tantomeno solo UNO dei genitori. 
Se non c'è accordo sul divorzio... è un bel casino, perchè immagino non ci sia neppure sull'affido.


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

[SUP]allora non ce nulla da fare.

insomma, se vuoi rimanere con i figli devi tenerti il marito.

nemmeno in casi estremi?[/SUP]


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> [SUP]allora non ce nulla da fare.
> 
> insomma, se vuoi rimanere con i figli devi tenerti il marito.
> 
> nemmeno in casi estremi?[/SUP]


Vai da un avvocato. Bravo possibilmente. La strada si trova.


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vai da un avvocato. Bravo possibilmente. La strada si trova.



da un avvocato IO ci sono già stata.

per la MIA personale situazione mi e stato consigliato di non muovermi. al max di provare tra un dieci anni. 

per la persona per quale scrivevo e stato consigliato di separarsi, ma lei non vuole lasciare i bambini. perché lui e violento.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Nordica,

ma questa cosa, non l'avevi già discusso tempo fa?

cioè, come fare e non fare?

quale tassello ti manca ... è chiaro, che vai da un legale,

e t'informi ... nessuno ti può costringere, se la situazione

non è sostenibile ... o quant'altro ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> da un avvocato IO ci sono già stata.
> 
> per la MIA personale situazione mi e stato consigliato di non muovermi. al max di provare tra un dieci anni.
> 
> per la persona per quale scrivevo e stato consigliato di separarsi, ma lei non vuole lasciare i bambini. perché lui e violento.


Ciao

perché? cosa ha la tua situazione di speciale o complicato?

e perché tra dieci anni? cosa cambia ... cosa è diverso ...??

ma questo avvocato, amico di tuo marito è? ... scusa, sembra quasi ... 

sienne


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se li porti via per sottrarli al coniuge, intendevo, non in gita.
> Neanche all'estero li puoi portare senza il consenso del coniuge, teoricamente.
> Ma se vuoi andare via dal tetto coniugale(da noi si chiama proprio così) e portarti dietro i figli, chiedi prima ad un avvocato cosa puoi fare.



ok! referisco.

per l'estero lo so già bene. infatti a me e stato detto che e quasi impossibile tornare al paese di origine con i bambini.
per la stessa ragione ho un amico che e rimasto prigioniero in Colombia, perche la moglie si e trasferito la con i bambini e lui. poi una volta li lo ha lasciato. lui e rimasto per i bimbi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> [SUP]allora non ce nulla da fare.
> 
> insomma, se vuoi rimanere con i figli devi tenerti il marito.
> 
> nemmeno in casi estremi?[/SUP]


ma no. Ti trovi un bravo avvocato.


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché? cosa ha la tua situazione di speciale o complicato?
> 
> ...


sono solo stata informata dai fatti. e non voglio rovinare la infanzia dei miei figli. allora aspetto. finche la situazione rimane stabile. non e una situazione facile la mia. poi ti msg priv


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> sono solo stata informata dai fatti. e non voglio rovinare la infanzia dei miei figli. allora aspetto. finche la situazione rimane stabile. non e una situazione facile la mia. poi ti msg priv



Ciao

mi dispiace ... 
lo so che non è facile ... 
e so, che si cerca di vivere al meglio! 

così, come si può ed è ... 

certo ... a quando te la senti. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> da un avvocato IO ci sono già stata.
> 
> per la MIA personale situazione mi e stato consigliato di non muovermi. al max di provare tra un dieci anni.
> 
> per la persona per quale scrivevo e stato consigliato di separarsi, ma lei non vuole lasciare i bambini. perché lui e violento.


Andasse da un buon avvocato. E per quanto riguada te, così ad occhio uno che t'ha consigliato d'aspettare una decina d'anni o è scemo o non sa di cosa parla. Sempre che tu gli abbia parlato della tua situazione familiare, perchè se gli hai chiesto altro tipo "quando impareò a cucinare senza che mio marito dica sempre che gli scuocio la pasta che poi ci rimango male e piango" è un altro discorso.


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Andasse da un buon avvocato. E per quanto riguada te, così ad occhio uno che t'ha consigliato d'aspettare una decina d'anni o è scemo o non sa di cosa parla. Sempre che tu gli abbia parlato della tua situazione familiare, perchè se gli hai chiesto altro tipo "quando impareò a cucinare senza che mio marito dica sempre che gli scuocio la pasta che poi ci rimango male e piango" è un altro discorso.



non sono scema! e poi sono andata dalla migliore nella città. solo che non e risolvibile pacificamente e non mi va di fare la guerra se di mezzo vanni i bambini.

rimaniamo a divagare su altre persone, su fatti taccabili e su pippi calzelunghe.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> non sono scema! e poi sono andata dalla migliore nella città. solo che non e risolvibile pacificamente e non mi va di fare la guerra se di mezzo vanni i bambini.
> 
> rimaniamo a divagare su altre persone, su fatti taccabili e su pippi calzelunghe.


Pacificamente temo che non te ne andrai mai. E comunque non ti ho dato della scema. Anzi. Vabbè.


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pacificamente temo che non te ne andrai mai. E comunque non ti ho dato della scema. Anzi. Vabbè.


perdona la mia isteria oggi. ma e proprio una bruttissima giornata. e mi spetta ancora dopo, quando torno a casa.

ok?


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> non sono scema! e poi sono andata dalla migliore nella città. solo che non e risolvibile pacificamente e non mi va di fare la guerra se di mezzo vanni i bambini.
> 
> rimaniamo a divagare su altre persone, su fatti taccabili e su pippi calzelunghe.



Certo che, io apro thread cretini per scherzare un po, e che leggo dopo? consigli su....... e nel mezzo ci stanno anche dei bambini. Ci vuole molto a capire che devi affidarti ad un avvocato? o per caso qua possiamo dispensare consigli sui quali tu puoi fare affidamento senza rivolgerti ad un avvocato? 

Ma se tanto mi da tanto scusa l'intromissione, io preferisco aprire thread dove lo scazzo è d'obligo. 

Santa Rosalia poi mi dicono permaloso..!! ma iti a fari.. ops... :mrgreen:

Si ok ok era una maniera per passarti il tempo e nel frattempo apprendere, mentre io apro 3d inutili. 

:gabinetto:



Rivolgiti ad un avvocato!

Il permaloso.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> perdona la mia isteria oggi. ma e proprio una bruttissima giornata. e mi spetta ancora dopo, quando torno a casa.
> 
> ok?


Nessun problema. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2013)

se il marito è violento si può (deve) chiedere l'ordine di protezione


http://www.altalex.com/index.php?idnot=34825


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> se il marito è violento si può (deve) chiedere l'ordine di protezione
> 
> 
> http://www.altalex.com/index.php?idnot=34825


ma conosci qualche donna che e sopravissuta a questo proveddimento? che poi dura solo un anno e non e sicuro venga proseguito. io non credo nei ordini, ma alla statistica di ca 500 femmicidi all'anno. e credo che questo stato non sappia proteggere le donne. invece di fare protezione per i testimoni e pentiti, dovrebbero farlo su le donne minacciate dai mariti ( o mogli). puoi solo cambiare il nome se sei un pentito?!!!! roba da matti.

grazie per l'articolo!


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nessun problema. In bocca al lupo.


crepi il lupo...


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo che, io apro thread cretini per scherzare un po, e che leggo dopo? consigli su....... e nel mezzo ci stanno anche dei bambini. Ci vuole molto a capire che devi affidarti ad un avvocato? o per caso qua possiamo dispensare consigli sui quali tu puoi fare affidamento senza rivolgerti ad un avvocato?
> 
> Ma se tanto mi da tanto scusa l'intromissione, io preferisco aprire thread dove lo scazzo è d'obligo.
> 
> ...


quanto mi fai tenerezza.....


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> ma conosci qualche donna che e sopravissuta a questo proveddimento? che poi dura solo un anno e non e sicuro venga proseguito. io non credo nei ordini, ma alla statistica di ca 500 femmicidi all'anno. e credo che questo stato non sappia proteggere le donne. invece di fare protezione per i testimoni e pentiti, dovrebbero farlo su le donne minacciate dai mariti ( o mogli). puoi solo cambiare il nome se sei un pentito?!!!! roba da matti.
> 
> grazie per l'articolo!



diciamo che nei casi meno gravi è un provvedimento che può essere efficace, nel senso che ha un effetto psicologico molto forte sul marito, che si trova allontanato dal resto della famiglia in modo abbastanza repentino...
se invece parliamo già di tentati omicidi, non saprei

prego, è una norma relativamente nuova, introdotta direttamente nel codice civile (uno dei pochi art. che toccano anche la procedura e aspetti penali, che io sappia)


----------



## devastata (20 Settembre 2013)

Spero tu abbia almeno la tua famiglia a supportarti, o dei cari amici. Sei proprio sicura che il cognome non si possa cambiare anche per altri motivi?


----------



## Nordica (20 Settembre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Spero tu abbia almeno la tua famiglia a supportarti, o dei cari amici. Sei proprio sicura che il cognome non si possa cambiare anche per altri motivi?


non sono poi sicura, ma non credo!


----------



## devastata (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> non sono poi sicura, ma non credo!


Puoi chiedere a qualche associazione che tutela le donne in difficoltà. Se ci sono rischi molto gravi chissà!

Il problema è aggravato dalla presenza dei figli. In quel caso se lui li ha riconosciuti è un problema cambiargli cognome. 

Certo che è il colmo dover sparire dal mondo per colpa di un altro.


----------



## MK (20 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> da un avvocato IO ci sono già stata.
> 
> per la MIA personale situazione mi e stato consigliato di non muovermi. *al max di provare tra un dieci anni*.
> 
> per la persona per quale scrivevo e stato consigliato di separarsi, ma lei non vuole lasciare i bambini. perché lui e violento.


Ma che consiglio è questo? Perchè dieci anni? E soprattutto, sapresti dove andare e come fare per ridurre al minimo il disagio per i piccoli? Se ci sono problemi tra voi ma lui è comunque un buon padre non è giusto punirlo togliendogli i figli. Nel caso di violenza credo ci vogliano testimonianze denunce ecc.ecc.


----------



## ipazia (20 Settembre 2013)

La Casa delle Donne è un'associazione importante e con una lunga storia.  

E' in rete su di diversi territori, e anche con altre strutture e associazioni.

Offrono residenze protette e segrete sia alla donna sia ai figli, assistenza legale (che in questi casi è fondamentale ricevere da chi ha esperienza specifica), supporto psicologico, gruppi di supporto, sportelli di ascolto... 

Sul mio territorio funzionano molto bene.

Un altro riferimento è l'UDI. 

In bocca al lupo per la tua amica.


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che nei casi meno gravi è un provvedimento che può essere efficace, nel senso che ha un effetto psicologico molto forte sul marito, che si trova allontanato dal resto della famiglia in modo abbastanza repentino...
> se invece parliamo già di tentati omicidi, non saprei
> 
> prego, è una norma relativamente nuova, introdotta direttamente nel codice civile (uno dei pochi art. che toccano anche la procedura e aspetti penali, che io sappia)


le norme che implementano sia a livello di diritto sostanziale che di rito il reato di stalking sono già in vigore?


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> quanto mi fai tenerezza.....



Speriamo almeno che tu non voglia lavarmi il culo. :smile:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> le norme che implementano sia a livello di diritto sostanziale che di rito il reato di stalking sono già in vigore?


Hai voja...per stalking, (dal messaggiare,telefonare o rompere i coglioni sotto casa o in giro), mo' t'arrestano proprio...statt'accuort'...


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> le norme che implementano sia a livello di diritto sostanziale che di rito il reato di stalking sono già in vigore?


sì, certo, ma si tratta di reato, appunto
invece il provvedimento di cui sopra tutela contro gli abusi in famiglia, a prescindere dal tipo di reato
alla fine credo che la ratio sia fornire uno strumento in più, oltre alla "normale" separazione


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, certo, ma si tratta di reato, appunto
> invece il provvedimento di cui sopra tutela contro gli abusi in famiglia, a prescindere dal tipo di reato
> alla fine credo che la ratio sia fornire uno strumento in più, oltre alla "normale" separazione


pensavo al racconto "dell'amica" che prende le botte.  o che cmq ha il marito violento

se non ricordo male,è possibile chiedere l'allontamento coatto del soggetto pericoloso.

una specie di ordinanza restrittiva all'americana

ma non ho avuto molto tempo per approfondire ultimamente,spero di ricordarmi bene


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> pensavo al racconto "dell'amica" che prende le botte.  o che cmq ha il marito violento
> 
> se non ricordo male,è possibile chiedere l'allontamento coatto del soggetto pericoloso.
> 
> ...


è appunto l'art. che ho messo prima, il 342 bis introdotto nel codice civile

caffè?:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (21 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> è appunto l'art. che ho messo prima, il 342 bis introdotto nel codice civile
> 
> caffè?:mrgreen:


sì è vero,te l'ho detto sono distratto ultimamente.

non mi piace il caffè,meglio un amaro


----------



## Anais (21 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> se chiedi il divorzio e l'altro partner non e daccordo. bisogna rimanere sotto lo stesso tetto, in caso di bambini piccoli?
> 
> o si puo chiedere andando via con i bambini?


Mandare via il convivente, prima della firma dell'accordo, non si puo'.
Pena la denuncia.
Andarsene con i bambini, se non c'e' accordo, nemmeno.
Sarebbe abbandono del tetto coniugale e sottrazione di minori.
Uno dei due potrebbe allontanarsi da casa (senza i figli) solo se d'accordo entrambi i coniugi e in caso la convivenza risultasse "intollerabile".
Comunque, non ho letto i precedenti post ma sicuramente ti avranno consigliato di rivolgerti a un avvocato.


----------



## Anais (21 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> non sono scema! e poi sono andata dalla migliore nella città. solo che non e risolvibile pacificamente e non mi va di fare la guerra se di mezzo vanni i bambini.
> 
> rimaniamo a divagare su altre persone, su fatti taccabili e su pippi calzelunghe.


La pensavo come te.
Rimandavo perche' sapevo che sarebbe stata una separazione snervante.
Ma 10 anni non sarei riuscita a tirarli...probabilmente sarei finita al manicomio, oppure sarei diventata completamente isterica.
Sono in mano a un buon avvocato e sono mesi che andiamo avanti a lettere. Nel frattempo viviamo insieme, perche' lui, manco con le cannonate se ne va.
L'importante e' non discutere davanti ai bimbi, anzi...non bisogna discutere proprio. Ignorarsi. E per qualunque questione...si sentano fra loro gli avvocati. Con certe persone le discussioni diventano fonte di stress e si rischia di esserne schiacciati.
Se tu pensi di resistere e' perche' non sei al punto di non poterne piu'...
Per quel che riguarda i figli, c'e' l'affido condiviso ma se lui viaggia molto per lavoro, va da se' che li avrai quasi sempre tu.


----------



## Gian (23 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> se chiedi il divorzio e l'altro partner non e' daccordo. bisogna rimanere sotto lo stesso tetto, in caso di bambini piccoli?
> o si puo chiedere andando via con i bambini?


Provo a rispondere alla domanda iniziale, sulla base di un paio di esperienze che mi sono state
raccontate da dirette interessate (=donne che si volevano separare CON MARITO RIOTTOSO).
Nell'attuale ordinamento non esiste in alcun modo un obbligo per un coniuge di stare sotto
lo stesso tetto, sposato, se la convivenza diventa dolorosa o intollerabile.
Che cosa significano queste due parole lo dice la giurisprudenza, significa quello che avete
anche letto qualche volta su questo forum, "sto a casa ma ci guardiamo in cagnesco, siamo
separati in casa, non ci parliamo, litighiamo a più non posso ecc.ecc.".
nel caso della forumista, è evidente che il marito non si vuole separare.
deve perciò proporre, passato un certo periodo in cui l'avvocato avrà cercato di convincerlo
con le buone, un ricorso per separazione giudiziale.
fissata l'udienza il presidente autorizzerà i coniugi a vivere separati, la casa presumibilmente
verrà assegnata al coniuge con figli, ci saranno provvedimenti provvisori.
Prima di tutto questo vi è possibilità di allontanarsi, preavvisando il coniuge, ma quando
ci sono minori la cosa diventa delicata (possibilità di beccarsi una denuncia per sottrazione
di minori); il caso è diverso se una donna subisce violenze, maltrattamenti ai danni suoi
o dei figli, in questo caso la legge l'autorizza ad allontanarsi ad es. in una casa protetta
ma subito dopo dovrà proporre un ricorso per separazione giudiziale.
"la guerra" purtroppo bisogna farla, non ci sono molte scelte quando ci si trova in una situazione
pesante....proprio perchè la compresenza di due persone intolleranti sotto lo stesso tetto
rende la situazione potenzialmente esplosiva...e foriera magari di violenze, nuove o ulteriori.
Non esistono altre strade rispetto a quelle della separazione personale.


----------



## Nordica (24 Settembre 2013)

grazie per i post interessanti e informativi. per la mia amica se la vedrà con un avvocato. io sogno ancora una soluzione pacifica nel mio caso. ma nel frattempo mi informo a dovere delle strade da intraprendere nel caso. 

purtroppo e un testa di c... ! poi più io mi allontano e lo ignoro, più lui fa il carino. insomma, prendere una posizione????'


----------



## Nordica (24 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ma che consiglio è questo? Perchè dieci anni? E soprattutto, sapresti dove andare e come fare per ridurre al minimo il disagio per i piccoli? Se ci sono problemi tra voi ma lui è comunque un buon padre non è giusto punirlo togliendogli i figli. Nel caso di violenza credo ci vogliano testimonianze denunce ecc.ecc.


io non vorrei mai togliere il padre ai figli. opterei per una soluzione pacifica. loro sono molto affezzionati. ma con il carattere suo non so se sara' possibile risolvere pacificamente. almeno in questo momento se parlo di separazione, mi fa paura la sua reazione. poi magari sono solo parole. ma forse lo pensavano anche quelle donne che oggi non ci sono più. 

come fare a sapere se una minaccia e vera o falsa?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> io non vorrei mai togliere il padre ai figli. opterei per una soluzione pacifica. loro sono molto affezzionati. ma con il carattere suo non so se sara' possibile risolvere pacificamente. *almeno in questo momento se parlo di separazione, mi fa paura la sua reazione. poi magari sono solo parole. ma forse lo pensavano anche quelle donne che oggi non ci sono più. *
> 
> come fare a sapere se una minaccia e vera o falsa?


Sta cosa che hai scritto è pesantissima.


----------



## Anais (24 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> io non vorrei mai togliere il padre ai figli. opterei per una soluzione pacifica. loro sono molto affezzionati. ma con il carattere suo non so se sara' possibile risolvere pacificamente. almeno in questo momento se parlo di separazione, mi fa paura la sua reazione. poi magari sono solo parole. ma forse lo pensavano anche quelle donne che oggi non ci sono più.
> 
> come fare a sapere se una minaccia e vera o falsa?


Minaccia di che tipo?
Di farti del male fisicamente?
Oppure del tipo...ti porto via casa e figli?
Perchè se è la prima...direi di non sottovalutarla.


----------



## perplesso (24 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> grazie per i post interessanti e informativi. per la mia amica se la vedrà con un avvocato. io sogno ancora una soluzione pacifica nel mio caso. ma nel frattempo mi informo a dovere delle strade da intraprendere nel caso.
> 
> purtroppo e un testa di c... ! poi più io mi allontano e lo ignoro, più lui fa il carino. insomma, prendere una posizione????'


la posizione devi prenderla tu


----------



## ipazia (24 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> io non vorrei mai togliere il padre ai figli. opterei per una soluzione pacifica. loro sono molto affezzionati. ma con il carattere suo non so se sara' possibile risolvere pacificamente. almeno in questo momento se parlo di separazione, *mi fa paura la sua reazione*. poi magari sono solo parole. ma forse lo pensavano anche quelle donne che oggi non ci sono più.
> 
> *come fare a sapere se una minaccia e vera o falsa?*


se hai paura, un motivo da qualche parte ci sarà. 

Ascoltati. 

e anche se è falsa, è pur sempre una minaccia...nulla a che vedere con lo stare in relazione con.


----------



## milli (24 Settembre 2013)

Per poter andare via di casa, a maggior ragione se vi sono figli minori, bisogna attendere la prima udienza per la separazione, quella presidenziale, all'esito della quale il giudice autorizzerà i coniugi a vivere separatamente.
Questo vale sia per la separazione consensuale, che finisce in quella sola udienza, che per la giudiziale.


----------



## Simy (24 Settembre 2013)

milli ha detto:


> Per poter andare via di casa, a maggior ragione se vi sono figli minori, bisogna attendere la prima udienza per la separazione, quella presidenziale, all'esito della quale il giudice autorizzerà i coniugi a vivere separatamente.
> Questo vale sia per la separazione consensuale, che finisce in quella sola udienza, che per la giudiziale.


ma ciaoooooo


----------



## Gian (24 Settembre 2013)

milli ha detto:


> Per poter andare via di casa, a maggior ragione se vi sono figli minori, bisogna attendere la prima udienza per la separazione, quella presidenziale, all'esito della quale il giudice autorizzerà i coniugi a vivere separatamente.
> Questo vale sia per la separazione consensuale, che finisce in quella sola udienza, che per la giudiziale.


questo è verissimo, e credo di non averlo scritto prima....
però c'è un ma....ipotizziamo che una donna sia soggetta ad abusi in famiglia, maltrattamenti
od altro, oppure a fatti ben più gravi (si pensi ad abusi sessuali in danno di minori).
Direi che in questi casi la giurisprudenza ammette senz'altro un allontanamento "per forza maggiore"
della genitrice, anche con i figli,e l'esperienza dell'accoglimento in case protette per donne
abusate lo dimostra.
e tutto questo ben prima della udienza presidenziale che giustamente è stata citata.
diversamente una donna in pericolo dovrebbe attendere la fissazione dell'udienza, nelle more
del ricorso,a rischio di conseguenze fisiche per sè o magari per la prole.


Giusto ?


----------



## disincantata (24 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> io non vorrei mai togliere il padre ai figli. opterei per una soluzione pacifica. loro sono molto affezzionati. ma con il carattere suo non so se sara' possibile risolvere pacificamente. almeno in questo momento se parlo di separazione, mi fa paura la sua reazione. poi magari sono solo parole. ma forse lo pensavano anche quelle donne che oggi non ci sono più.
> 
> come fare a sapere se una minaccia e vera o falsa?


Tu lo conosci e tu dovresti saperlo.

Ho una sorella che non ha mai lasciato il marito pur subendolo da 40 anni perche' sapeva che avrebbe reagito da folle.

Conoscendolo pure io l'ho sempre capita.


I figli erano apparentemente educatissimi. In realta', parole di mia nipote, non avevano scelta.

Ora che e' felicemente sposata lo evita il piu' possibile .


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> io non vorrei mai togliere il padre ai figli. opterei per una soluzione pacifica. loro sono molto affezzionati. ma con il carattere suo non so se sara' possibile risolvere pacificamente. almeno in questo momento se parlo di separazione, mi fa paura la sua reazione. poi magari sono solo parole. ma forse lo pensavano anche quelle donne che oggi non ci sono più.
> 
> *come fare a sapere se una minaccia e vera o falsa*?


Capisco. Ma accettare i ricatti non fa certo andare avanti.


----------



## disincantata (24 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma accettare i ricatti non fa certo andare avanti.


Non sempre minacciano. A volte ti rendi conto che reagirebbe da folle. Se si limitasse a farsi male, amen. Ma se temi per te ed i figli chi ti salva?


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non sempre minacciano. A volte ti rendi conto che reagirebbe da folle. Se si limitasse a farsi male, amen. Ma se temi per te ed i figli chi ti salva?


La famiglia, gli amici, le istituzioni. Alza le mani e lo denunci.


----------



## disincantata (24 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> La famiglia, gli amici, le istituzioni. Alza le mani e lo denunci.


Non alza le  mani. Ma non e' normale. Se non ci vivi fatichi a capirlo. Hai presente le gemelline Svizzere? Temo sarebbe potuto succedere ai miei nipoti.


----------



## Anais (24 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> La famiglia, gli amici, le istituzioni. Alza le mani e lo denunci.


Non credo sia sempre risolutivo del problema.
Non e' purtroppo raro leggere nei fatti di cronaca di ex mariti denunciati per minacce...che non si sono comunque fermati.
Contro certa gente, particolarmente violenta, ci sarebbe solo una soluzione. Ma difficilmente attuabile.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non alza le  mani. Ma non e' normale. Se non ci vivi fatichi a capirlo. Hai presente le gemelline Svizzere? Temo sarebbe potuto succedere ai miei nipoti.


Ci sono psicopatici che riescono a mimetizzarsi per molti anni.
Per chi si ricorda: la mia amica non vuole muoversi.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non credo sia sempre risolutivo del problema.
> Non e' purtroppo raro leggere nei fatti di cronaca di ex mariti denunciati per minacce...che non si sono comunque fermati.
> *Contro certa gente, particolarmente violenta, ci sarebbe solo una soluzione. Ma difficilmente attuabile.*


Ovvero?


----------



## Anais (24 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvero?


I padri violenti con i figli, che li picchiano e che fanno loro del male, secondo me, andrebbero eliminati fisicamente.


----------



## Anais (24 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono psicopatici che riescono a mimetizzarsi per molti anni.
> Per chi si ricorda: la mia amica non vuole muoversi.


Ci sono situazioni davvero inquietanti.
Ma il marito della tua amica che disturbo ha?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ci sono situazioni davvero inquietanti.
> Ma il marito della tua amica che disturbo ha?


Quello è "solo" stronzo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

*Mi ha fatto riflettere*

[h=2]La cultura della violenza[/h]Posted on 23 settembre 2013							di il ricciocorno schiattoso 
					 Proprio oggi leggevo un articolo pubblicato dall’Espresso dal titolo “Lo Stato incoraggia la violenza“.
L’articolo riporta le dichiarazioni Angela Romanin, formatrice e vice direttrice della Casa delle Donne di Bologna, che afferma:_ “c’è un punto nodale ed importantissimo in questo vortice di violenze e silenzio ed è quello che riguarda la responsabilità: *le donne, in Italia, diventano colpevoli delle violenze che subiscono.* «E’ un atteggiamento molto comune», conferma Romanin. «Se si continua a colpevolizzare la vittima, le donne non chiederanno mai più aiuto: l’Istat dice che il 30% di coloro che subiscono violenze fisiche o sessuali non ne parla con nessuno. E’ un dato allarmante, ancora di più se considerato nell’ottica che, una volta uscita dal silenzio e trovate le forze di denunciare, la donna si sente dire che è colpa sua. E’ un tentativo preciso, questo, di responsabilizzare la vittima invece che l’autore». *Un’idea assolutamente individualistica di società, in cui viene meno il senso di responsabilità comune per farne emergere quella, tutta personale, di trovarsi in una condizione dolorosa a causa propria:* *«dobbiamo convincerci che le donne non possono fare niente affinché cessi la violenza del partner, possono solo proteggersi ma non è che sta a loro fare in modo che il compagno smetta di picchiarle.* Ognuno ha la responsabilità di se stesso», chiarisce Romanin. «Da noi arrivano donne che si sentono in colpa per le botte che hanno preso perché il meccanismo della vittimizzazione è quello che sottiene al pensiero: “sei una cattiva madre/moglie/amante, non sei brava a letto, sei una puttana, mi provochi, mi fai ingelosire, dai più credito ai tuoi genitori che a me, mi umili, guadagni tanto/poco” e via dicendo». Uno schema perfettamente integrato in una società con un fortissimo retaggio cattolico e in cui l’impostazione patriarcale della famiglia vede la donna come unica responsabile dei fallimenti non solo suoi ma anche dei figli, dell’unione marito-moglie e di tutto quanto graviti nella sfera familiare._
Della colpevolizzazione della vittima ho già ampiamente parlato: spostare la responsabilità di un evento su chi ne ha subito le conseguenze è un modo per sentirsi al sicuro; se mi convinco che una persona ha subito una violenza perché ha commesso degli errori, mi sto raccontando che, finché non commetterò quegli stessi errori, a me non potrà capitare nulla di male. Purtroppo, come giustamente ha sottolineato Angela Romanin, nessuno di noi ha un effettivo potere sulle decisioni degli altri. Perché quella di agire con violenza è una decisione che prende il violento, non la vittima.
Parlare di comportamenti devianti, di soggetti disturbati, è ugualmente rassicurante, perché ci esonera dall’affrontare il problema dei fattori ambientali, ci permette di ignorare quel contesto che ha contribuito a determinare il comportamento violento. Il contesto della violenza contro le donne è quella società patriarcale contro la quale punta il dito Angela Romanin quando parla della donna _come unica responsabile dei fallimenti non solo suoi ma anche dei figli, dell’unione marito-moglie e di tutto quanto graviti nella sfera familiare.


http://ilricciocornoschiattoso.wordpress.com/2013/09/23/la-cultura-della-violenza/_


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

Questa impostazione la intravvedo anche qui abbastanza spesso.
Se sei stata tradita è colpa tua: non eri abbastanza disponibile, sexy, accogliente.
Se tradisci è colpa tua: volevi solo cazzi
Se sei un'amante è colpa tua: sapevi che un uomo non lascia la famiglia


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> I padri violenti con i figli, che li picchiano e che fanno loro del male, secondo me, andrebbero eliminati fisicamente.


Addirittura . I padri violenti hanno delle mogli che dovrebbero essere in grado di difendere gli stessi figli.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Addirittura . I padri violenti hanno delle mogli che dovrebbero essere in grado di difendere gli stessi figli.


Se tuo marito picchia te e i figli: è colpa tua perché tu dovresti essere in grado di difenderli.


----------



## Anais (24 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Addirittura . I padri violenti hanno delle mogli che dovrebbero essere in grado di difendere gli stessi figli.


Appunto.


----------



## Leda (24 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa impostazione la intravvedo anche qui abbastanza spesso.
> Se sei stata tradita è colpa tua: non eri abbastanza disponibile, sexy, accogliente.
> Se tradisci è colpa tua: volevi solo cazzi
> Se sei un'amante è colpa tua: sapevi che un uomo non lascia la famiglia


E c'è una bella differenza tra interrogarsi sulle proprie azioni e scelte ed essere agnelli sacrificali a prescindere da tutto...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa impostazione la intravvedo anche qui abbastanza spesso.
> Se sei stata tradita è colpa tua: non eri abbastanza disponibile, sexy, accogliente.
> Se tradisci è colpa tua: volevi solo cazzi
> Se sei un'amante è colpa tua: sapevi che un uomo non lascia la famiglia


1) Può essere, non solo colpa tua ma in parte sì, le mancanze stanno da entrambe le parti;
2) Tradisco io donna sposata con un uomo perchè 'mi piace il cazzo come a tutte?' (scusate la citazione )?
Non è detto. Anzi, le donne sposate che tradiscono o tradivano che conosco lo fanno perchè vogliono emozione corteggiamento ecc.ecc. 
3) Ci sono uomini (e donne) che la famiglia la lasciano eccome.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se tuo marito picchia te e i figli: è colpa tua perché tu dovresti essere in grado di difenderli.


IO li difenderei e basta. Anche a rischio della mia stessa vita. Tu no?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E c'è una bella differenza tra interrogarsi sulle proprie azioni e scelte ed essere agnelli sacrificali a prescindere da tutto...


A volte si crede che si tratti di interrogarsi e invece è colpevolizzarsi a prescindere.
Qui lo si vede con frequenza.
Se un uomo tradito su cento riconosce di aver avuto parte nel raffreddamento del rapporto viene trattato da omuncolo.
Se è una donna si dà per certo che non sia stata adeguata ai bisogni di lui.


----------



## Anais (24 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se tuo marito picchia te e i figli: è colpa tua perché tu dovresti essere in grado di difenderli.


A volte nemmeno la legge puo' tutelare.
Ho ancora in testa quel padre che ha portato i figli in vacanza (nonostante le ripetute denunce della moglie separata) e non li ha piu' riportati...cosa cavolo avrebbe potuto fare di piu' quella povera donna??


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A volte nemmeno la legge puo' tutelare.
> Ho ancora in testa quel padre che ha portato i figli in vacanza (nonostante le ripetute denunce della moglie separata) e non li ha piu' riportati...cosa cavolo avrebbe potuto fare di piu' quella povera donna??


Infatti.
Scrivevo seguendo la riflessione innescata da quell'articolo.
Io, te e tante altre quanto abbiamo ragionato e ci siamo colpevolizzate per un rapporto sbagliato?
E quando una viene ammazzata il primo pensiero non è forse: "ma perché lei non..." ?


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Scrivevo seguendo la riflessione innescata da quell'articolo.
> Io, te e tante altre quanto abbiamo ragionato e ci siamo colpevolizzate per un rapporto sbagliato?
> E quando una viene ammazzata il primo pensiero non è forse: "ma perché lei non..." ?


E' proprio cosi'.
Pero' quando leggo di questi terribili epiloghi mi viene una tremenda tristezza a pensare a quanti anni di inferno certe povere donne devono aver passato.
Per questo dico che eliminare fisicamente il proprio aguzzino talvolta potrebbe essere l'unica soluzione.
Ma tanto...anche tentandoci probabilmente si otterrebbe il risultato opposto.
A volte da certe situazioni non c'e' via d'uscita.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E' proprio cosi'.
> Pero' quando leggo di questi terribili epiloghi mi viene una tremenda tristezza a pensare a quanti anni di inferno certe povere donne devono aver passato.
> Per questo dico che eliminare fisicamente il proprio aguzzino talvolta potrebbe essere l'unica soluzione.
> Ma tanto...anche tentandoci probabilmente si otterrebbe il risultato opposto.
> A volte da certe situazioni non c'e' via d'uscita.


Forse se non fossimo più in maggioranza disposti a colpevolizzare sempre le donne per le loro scelte chi scopre di aver iniziato una relazione con un uomo violento o sbagliato riuscirebbe a lasciarlo prima che si consolidino certi meccanismi.
O ancora una volta sto scaricando sulla vittima?:unhappy:


----------



## Leda (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse se non fossimo più in maggioranza disposti a colpevolizzare sempre le donne per le loro scelte chi scopre di aver iniziato una relazione con un uomo violento o sbagliato riuscirebbe a lasciarlo prima che si consolidino certi meccanismi.
> O ancora una volta sto scaricando sulla vittima?:unhappy:


Ti stai dannando per cercare un responsabile, e un senso, a cose orrende che forse di senso non ne hanno, così come non è detto che ci sia per forza un modo per evitare che accadano. Purtroppo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ti stai dannando per cercare un responsabile, e un senso, a cose orrende che forse di senso non ne hanno, così come non è detto che ci sia per forza un modo per evitare che accadano. Purtroppo.


Il male esiste e non è totalmente eliminabile.
Non credo che si possano evitare tutti gli atti di violenza (si è già molto ridotta, anche se ne abbiamo, fortunatamente, minore tolleranza) ma che ci sia la tendenza a colpevolizzare le donne e ad autocolpevolizzarsi è vero in tutte le circostanze, perfino quando sono vittime.
Come dice bene l'articolo che ho riportato è anche un meccanismo di autodifesa commentare che la vittima ha commesso degli sbagli o imprudenza. Succede se qualcuno viene borseggiato in metropolitana e subito si pensa "io il portafogli lo tengo ben custodito" ma lo si fa anche quando qualcuna viene tradita. Si arriva a ridicolizzarla per essere stata scartata! E la donna stessa si colpevolizza. E questo è vero che avviene, non sempre ma molto spesso.


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il male esiste e non è totalmente eliminabile.
> Non credo che si possano evitare tutti gli atti di violenza (si è già molto ridotta, anche se ne abbiamo, fortunatamente, minore tolleranza) ma che ci sia la tendenza a colpevolizzare le donne e ad autocolpevolizzarsi è vero in tutte le circostanze, perfino quando sono vittime.
> Come dice bene l'articolo che ho riportato è anche un meccanismo di autodifesa commentare che la vittima ha commesso degli sbagli o imprudenza. *Succede se qualcuno viene borseggiato in metropolitana e subito si pensa "io il portafogli lo tengo ben custodito" ma lo si fa anche quando qualcuna viene tradita.* Si arriva a ridicolizzarla per essere stata scartata! E la donna stessa si colpevolizza. E questo è vero che avviene, non sempre ma molto spesso.



non è un es. calzante, secondo me
il borseggiatore non sappiamo chi diavolo sia, invece sul compagno qualche idea ce la dovremmo avere
in linea generale, io credo che quando le cose mi vanno storte una parte di colpa sia sicuramente mia, anche solo per avere dato fiducia o essere stata ingenua
riguardo alle relazioni, lasciando perdere la colpa in senso stretto, vale a dire di chi è la colpa quando un determinato fatto accade, ritengo che anche solo l'idea di cambiare una persona oppure di accettare, per il momento,l'inaccettabile, siano atteggiamenti che debbano far almeno riflettere su cosa e quanto e dove:singleeye: ci abbiamo messo di nostro in un rapporto sentimentale


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> La famiglia, gli amici, le istituzioni. Alza le mani e lo denunci.


la famiglia non sempre puo aiutare.

le istituzioni le chiami una volta convinta che e l'unica uscita, perché una volta che prendi quella strada. e fatta. non ce ritorno, e non e detto che la tua vita sara' migliore.

denunciare in italia non serve a nulla. la maggior parte delle donne vittime di femminicidio avevano fatto più denunce. personalmente conosco donne che hanno denunciato e hanno avuto solo che lui non poteva avvicinarsi di un certo metraggio a loro. ma a che serve.

credo che ogni donna intelligente sappia trovare la strada giusta.

poi non sempre e meglio andare. certe volte crei una vita peggiore. mia madre e una di quelle che e scappata di casa con i figli. ieri mi ha chiamato per dirmi che mio padre sta facendo stalking a mia sorella. dopo 30 anni. mah. una vita da fuggasca, credeva di essere finalmente salva. non e un bel vivere così.


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> IO li difenderei e basta. Anche a rischio della mia stessa vita. Tu no?



se mio marito picchia i figli mi metterei in mezzo anche a rischio di morte. ovviamente. 

credo ogni madre lo farebbe. 

morirei per loro!


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> A volte nemmeno la legge puo' tutelare.
> Ho ancora in testa quel padre che ha portato i figli in vacanza (nonostante le ripetute denunce della moglie separata) e non li ha piu' riportati...cosa cavolo avrebbe potuto fare di piu' quella povera donna??


e quest'ultimache è rimasta a casa a curarsi un rene bucato per esere definitivamente uccisa?
cosa farei fossi la madre o la sorella di una donna che ha la sfortuna di incontrare un uomo del genere?
molte volte mi sono interrogata e arrivo sempre alla sconfortante conclusione dell'assoluta impotenza


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> la famiglia non sempre puo aiutare.
> 
> le istituzioni le chiami una volta convinta che e l'unica uscita, perché una volta che prendi quella strada. e fatta. non ce ritorno, e non e detto che la tua vita sara' migliore.
> 
> ...


Forse, ma non è un bel vivere neanche come vivi adesso.


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E' proprio cosi'.
> Pero' quando leggo di questi terribili epiloghi mi viene una tremenda tristezza a pensare a quanti anni di inferno certe povere donne devono aver passato.
> Per questo dico che eliminare fisicamente il proprio aguzzino talvolta potrebbe essere l'unica soluzione.
> Ma tanto...anche tentandoci probabilmente si otterrebbe il risultato opposto.
> A volte da certe situazioni non c'e' via d'uscita.



credo che le cose le bisogna vivere prima di poter giudicare.

sento spesso dire; ma perché non se ne e andata. 
o ; e colpa sua, la ha voluto lei. poteva lasciarlo.

io non giudico nessuno. ho vissuto un'infanzia che mi ha insegnato di essere una spalla, ma non di giudicare mai. ce sempre una ragione. specialmente quando ci sono bambini in ballo.

chi dice che doveva andarsene e basta, non sta considerando che ogni donna e un essere umano con una testa funzionante. e non tutte le donne uccise o maltrattate sono delle stupide. invece dovremo chiederci cosa possiamo fare per cambiare. chi giudica e spesso quello che poi fa finta di non vedere. il vicino che dice di non sentire o l'assistente sociale che dice che 'mi dispiace ma noi non possiamo fare nulla.'

apriamo gli ochhi e cambiamo queste leggi maschiliste. (ci sono anche casi di uomini maltrattati da donne)


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Forse, ma non è un bel vivere neanche come vivi adesso.



io vivo con dr Jekyl e Mr. Hyde. se se ne andasse via uno dei due, la scelta sarebbe immediata. ma finché la bilancia comincia a traballare tra i due personaggi. non riesco a prendere posizione.

la mia vita mi ha insegnato di pensare prima di muovermi. e per me e di vitale importanza. 

poi la mia problematica più grande e il conflitto di mentalità.

non sto facendo male a nessuno.


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse se non fossimo più in maggioranza disposti a colpevolizzare sempre le donne per le loro scelte chi scopre di aver iniziato una relazione con un uomo violento o sbagliato riuscirebbe a lasciarlo prima che si consolidino certi meccanismi.
> O ancora una volta sto scaricando sulla vittima?:unhappy:



applauso!

in quest'oggi TU non puoi raccontare. perche la socità una volta che racconti ti vede come una vittima e la maggiorparte si allontana. rimani sola in questo mondo. nessuno vuole la amica con problemi. tutti parlano ma alla fine nessuno veramente fa qualcosa.

oggi ti devi mettere una mascera e risolvere da sola.

se stai con uno violento; LA COLPA E TUA! 

QUESTO e quello che il 98% della gente pensa.

invece la colpa e loro perche il 25% dei uomini sono VIOLENTI! sono loro che gli hanno cresciuti!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> io vivo con dr Jekyl e Mr. Hyde. se se ne andasse via uno dei due, la scelta sarebbe immediata. ma finché la bilancia comincia a traballare tra i due personaggi. non riesco a prendere posizione.
> 
> la mia vita mi ha insegnato di pensare prima di muovermi. e per me e di vitale importanza.
> 
> ...


No che non stai facendo male a nessuno, ma ti stai facendo male tu. Il punto è che ad una certa le decisioni vanno prese. Non è che puoi pensare in eterno a cosa fare. Le donne che dici, quelle che sono finite morte per mano del marito/compagno violento, magari saranno anche state intelligenti od intelligentissime, ma l'intelligenza da sola non basta se poi hai tanti e tanti problemi di dipendenza psicologica/affettiva, caratteriali e paura allo stato puro che ti attanagliano e non ti consento di fare quello che capisci bene che dovresti fare. Non funziona più neanche l'istinto di autoconservazione in certi casi. E' quello il dramma, non tanto che non ci sono le leggi o che sono "maschiliste".


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> applauso!
> 
> in quest'oggi TU non puoi raccontare. perche la socità una volta che racconti ti vede come una vittima e la maggiorparte si allontana. rimani sola in questo mondo. nessuno vuole la amica con problemi. tutti parlano ma alla fine nessuno veramente fa qualcosa.
> 
> ...


però è anche vero che hai piena facoltà di rendertene conto e mollarlo.a quel punto sei la prima a pensare di meritartelo


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

considerando che nei paesi nordici anche il maltrattamento psicologico e un reato. e considerando che la donna ha lo stesso diritto del maschio. che nascono eguali.

qui spesso vedo ancora che il maschietto non fa il letto, non porta il paitto nel lavandino, non impara a lavare e stirare. perche in tanto una volta grande, trovera una ragazza che fara questo per lui. allora diventa il suo diritto da maschio. aspettare che la donna faccia la serva. e che gli serva.

quando mio marito mi dice che non servo a niente. gli rispondo. infatti io non devo SERVIRE a niente e nessuno.

poi e ovvio che in casa devo fare tutto io, perche la sua famiglia gli ha inculcato questa cosa. e lui non riesce a evolversi, ma rimane dentro la sua cavernicola.

che poi, il problema non susiste perche io faccio il mio DOVERE da moglie. (ha ha ha) i problemi sono altri. a me fa pure piacere a SERVIRE una persona che amo. se amo e se ricambiato.


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però è anche vero che hai piena facoltà di rendertene conto e mollarlo.a quel punto sei la prima a pensare di meritartelo


io mollo quando arriva il giorno che ritengo di farlo.

il mio ex una volta presa la decisione lo ho mollato, era finita, chiusa, nisba, nix.

ci ho messo anni a capirlo. ma forse cerco sempre a salvare le cose.

adesso sono ancora in fase, forse dovrei, forse sarebbe meglio, perche non faccio????? MA PERCHE E COSI maledetto sbagliato cercare di SALVARE le cose. e non di GETTARLE via subito, senza nemmeno aver faticato per mantenerli. 

stiamo parlando di una famiglia con due bambini piccoli. 

lo so che tante pensaeranne che sono una stupida. ma io sono solo felice se ho provato fino all'ultima goccia. 

allora dite, ma perché allora vieni a rompere le scatole a noi, allora. se sei cosi sicura di quello che fai.

e rispondo: ho bisogno di confrontarmi con voi, e questo forum ha alcune persone che mi stimolano intelettualmente. mi piace scrivere qui, perché il publico e adulto e di persone che hanno sofferto. e che hanno vissuto.

e allora resto! (finche me lo permettete)


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> *io mollo quando arriva il giorno che ritengo di farlo.
> *
> il mio ex una volta presa la decisione lo ho mollato, era finita, chiusa, nisba, nix.
> 
> ...


era un tu ipotetico


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No che non stai facendo male a nessuno, ma ti stai facendo male tu. Il punto è che ad una certa le decisioni vanno prese. Non è che puoi pensare in eterno a cosa fare. Le donne che dici, quelle che sono finite morte per mano del marito/compagno violento, magari saranno anche state intelligenti od intelligentissime, ma l'intelligenza da sola non basta se poi hai tanti e tanti problemi di dipendenza psicologica/affettiva, caratteriali e paura allo stato puro che ti attanagliano e non ti consento di fare quello che capisci bene che dovresti fare. Non funziona più neanche l'istinto di autoconservazione in certi casi. E' quello il dramma, non tanto che non ci sono le leggi o che sono "maschiliste".


lo so che hai ragione, Joey Blow!

poi a me non turba tanto il maschilismo. a me piace il uomo maschio. ma ce un limite nel essere maschio e essere roditore.


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> era un tu ipotetico



io sono tutta reale. ma non sempre scrivo senza veli. non mi sento vittima e non mi piace sentirmi vittima.

a me piace sentire le vostre opinioni. sono molto confusa.


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

quello che non ho capito, è come avviene il percorso / il passaggio 
nel concreto se si seguono le vie legali ... 

cioè, vai dall'avvocato, denunci ... e poi? aspetti che il giudice decide?

ma nel concreto ... nei tempi ... cosa significa ciò? 

se si ha paura, non so ... qui almeno è così, vai in un centro, c'è tutto. 
dall'assistenza sociale, allo psicologo, dagli avvocati ecc. non paghi. 
denunci, e non vieni più lasciata sola, neanche per tornare a casa e prendere
le tue cose ecc. ... ti portano in una struttura ecc. 
da lì, poi ... il tutto continua per ufficio e per te trovano una sistemazione 
a secondo della problematica ... 

sienne


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che non ho capito, è come avviene il percorso / il passaggio
> nel concreto se si seguono le vie legali ...
> ...


qui dove? in questo paese o altrove?


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

ciao Sienne!


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> qui dove? in questo paese o altrove?


Ciao Nordica,

qui, intendo in Svizzera. 
ma qui, ci sono 26 cantoni e anche se sottostanno alle leggi federali,
ogni cantone ha un suo tribunale e di conseguenza proprie leggi. 
è come passare da un paese all'altro ... 

ci sono differenze tra i cantoni ... 
ma in linea è così ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> ciao Sienne!



Ciao bella!

:smile: ... 

vediamo cosa dicono ... perché m'interessa sapere. 
parlare su un livello che sta lontano dal concreto, 
non toglie il timore. se uno si occupa con il tema,
significa che ci sta pensando ... ma il problema sta 
proprio, nei passaggi di tempo ... e cosa accade 
passo per passo ... 

sienne


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nordica,
> 
> qui, intendo in Svizzera.
> ma qui, ci sono 26 cantoni e anche se sottostanno alle leggi federali,
> ...


ah! la Svizzera non fa testo. so che proteggono anche le donne che tornano a casa con bambini. non vengono estradati in Italia. invece la Svezia deve rispondere ad una richiesta di estradizione di mamme con mariti italiani. cera una donna Svizzera che era scappata in Svizzera con i bambini. la hanno presa con interpol perche aveva partecipato ad una gara in sudafrica. lei ha fatto due anni di galera per .... di minorenni... o come si chiama. insomma protetti finche non escono dal paese. anche la danimarca mi pare abbia la stessa politica.


----------



## sienne (25 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> ah! la Svizzera non fa testo. so che proteggono anche le donne che tornano a casa con bambini. non vengono estradati in Italia. invece la Svezia deve rispondere ad una richiesta di estradizione di mamme con mariti italiani. cera una donna Svizzera che era scappata in Svizzera con i bambini. la hanno presa con interpol perche aveva partecipato ad una gara in sudafrica. lei ha fatto due anni di galera per .... di minorenni... o come si chiama. insomma protetti finche non escono dal paese. anche la danimarca mi pare abbia la stessa politica.


Ciao

qui vale, e viene visto come un reato molto grave ... la coercizione. 
non vi è bisogno di ricatti, o minacce ... basta, che lui / o lei, 
vincola la tua libertà ... certo, questo è il minimo ... 

ma ci sono situazioni, che la persona non si può quasi neanche muovere
nelle quattro mura di casa ... nel senso, non dare fastidio durante la partita
e se hai sete o quant'altro devi aspettare, perché se no succede il finimondo ecc. 
o non ti fa mettere un determinato rossetto, un vestito ecc. ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> io mollo quando arriva il giorno che ritengo di farlo.
> 
> il mio ex una volta presa la decisione lo ho mollato, era finita, chiusa, nisba, nix.
> 
> ...


Io ti capisco.
Pure io ho tentato fino allo stremo di far andare in modo almeno tollerabile le cose. Per i figli.
Ma io non lo amavo più da tempo e alla fine i suoi comportamenti erano per me fonte di tremendo stress. Ormai anche la sola sua vista mi irrita, detesto il suo odore, la sua voce, il suo modo di vestirsi e di camminare.
Ecco, per me l'accorgermi di tutto questo è stata la goccia.
Risultato però...che sono profondamente inorridita dall'idea di avere in futuro un'altra relazione. Ecco come mi sono ridotta.
Detto questo, ovviamente la separazione si sta dimostrando come temevo. Difficile.
Ma una volta che ci sei dento, non puoi che farti forza e andare avanti.
Si vede che tu non sei ancora arrivata al tuo limite, quando e se ci arriverai, ti assicuro che lo capirai.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> la famiglia non sempre puo aiutare.
> 
> le istituzioni le chiami una volta convinta che e l'unica uscita, perché una volta che prendi quella strada. e fatta. non ce ritorno, e non e detto che la tua vita sara' migliore.
> 
> ...


Non serve neanche in Svezia?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No che non stai facendo male a nessuno, ma ti stai facendo male tu. Il punto è che ad una certa le decisioni vanno prese. Non è che puoi pensare in eterno a cosa fare. Le donne che dici, quelle che sono finite morte per mano del marito/compagno violento, magari saranno anche state intelligenti od intelligentissime, ma l'intelligenza da sola non basta se poi hai tanti e tanti problemi di dipendenza psicologica/affettiva, caratteriali e paura allo stato puro che ti attanagliano e non ti consento di fare quello che capisci bene che dovresti fare. Non funziona più neanche l'istinto di autoconservazione in certi casi. E' quello il dramma, non tanto che non ci sono le leggi o che sono "maschiliste".


Il clima culturale è determinante sia nel formare le persone sia nel condizionare le loro scelte.
Le mie domande miravano a riflettere su i nostri pensieri e giudizi che insieme a quelli di tanti altri determinano il clima culturale che fa sentire una donna che lascia il marito una irresponsabile o colpevole di non saperlo accudire nel modo che lo renderebbe contento e tenero agnellino.
Queste cose non le pensi tu e non le penso io?
Può essere.
Ma tanti le pensano e convincono rimanere, sopportare e riprovarci finché l'escalation di violenza arriva a un punto in cui non si trova via d'uscita.
Il violento è anche lui un dipendente che esprime in modo disperato e, appunto, violento l'incapacità di recidere il legame. Le dipendenze, reciproche, si costruiscono nel tempo.
Ci vorrebbe più lucidità nell'individuare che si stanno creando.


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il clima culturale è determinante sia nel formare le persone sia nel condizionare le loro scelte.*
> Le mie domande miravano a riflettere su i nostri pensieri e giudizi che insieme a quelli di tanti altri determinano il clima culturale che fa sentire una donna che lascia il marito una irresponsabile o colpevole di non saperlo accudire nel modo che lo renderebbe contento e tenero agnellino.
> Queste cose non le pensi tu e non le penso io?
> Può essere.
> ...



infatti a ragione si parla, anche, di sottoculture
tipo il caso di oggi, ma vi pare possibile che una 20enne si tenga per un pomeriggio un proiettile in un rene e che sua mamma permetta di essere buttata fuori di casa dal moroso?
eppure è successo proprio così


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti a ragione si parla, anche, di sottoculture
> tipo il caso di oggi, ma vi pare possibile che una 20enne si tenga per un pomeriggio un proiettile in un rene e che sua mamma permetta di essere buttata fuori di casa dal moroso?
> eppure è successo proprio così


Non sono riuscita a leggere il caso di oggi, troppo sconvolgente.


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono riuscita a leggere il caso di oggi, troppo sconvolgente.



sì, ma anche al limite della comprensione umana
chi mai si farebbe buttare fuori dalla propria casa dal moroso della figlia?
e chi mai se ne starebbe con un proiettile in corpo (che già non è che sia molto usuale che qualcuno ti abbia sparato)senza andare immediatamente al pronto soccorso?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma anche al limite della comprensione umana
> chi mai si farebbe buttare fuori dalla propria casa dal moroso della figlia?
> e chi mai se ne starebbe con un proiettile in corpo (che già non è che sia molto usuale che qualcuno ti abbia sparato)senza andare immediatamente al pronto soccorso?


Forse chi sa di avere a che fare con un delinquente che sai che non esiterebbe (come ha fatto) ad ammazzarti.
Stupisce che si possa anche solo avere occasione di conoscere persone simili.


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse chi sa di avere a che fare con un delinquente che sai che non esiterebbe (come ha fatto) ad ammazzarti.
> Stupisce che si possa anche solo avere occasione di conoscere persone simili.



non si ha occasione, bensì si vive immersi in una sottocultura in cui queste cose sono all'ordine del giorno
perchè può anche capitare di conoscere persone simili, tuttavia si decide subito di non averci nulla a che fare


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti a ragione si parla, anche, di sottoculture
> tipo* il caso di oggi*, ma vi pare possibile che una 20enne si tenga per un pomeriggio un proiettile in un rene e che sua mamma permetta di essere buttata fuori di casa dal moroso?
> eppure è successo proprio così



inventato da te per discutere 
o c'è un link?


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> inventato da te per discutere
> o c'è un link?



l'hanno detto al tg
non capisco questo dubbio


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> l'hanno detto al tg
> non capisco questo dubbio




percarità non vi era nessun dubbio nella mia domanda ...
solo che non ho sentito questa notizia ...
credo dipenda dal fatto che oggi ancora non mi sono lavata le orecchie ....:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non si ha occasione, bensì si vive immersi in una sottocultura in cui queste cose sono all'ordine del giorno
> perchè può anche capitare di conoscere persone simili, tuttavia si decide subito di non averci nulla a che fare


Infatti stupisce chi vive altre realtà.
Chi le vive ha anche una diversa percezione della gravità di certi comportamenti e a una tolleranza per tanti inimmaginabile a relazioni violente.


----------



## Leda (25 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> infatti a ragione si parla, anche, di *sottoculture *[...]



Ahia... Appena arriva Chiara qui volano botte :mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## free (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti stupisce chi vive altre realtà.
> Chi le vive ha anche una diversa percezione della gravità di certi comportamenti e a una tolleranza per tanti inimmaginabile a relazioni violente.


infatti la violenza fa parte di alcune sottoculture



Leda ha detto:


> Ahia... Appena arriva Chiara qui volano botte :mexican::mexican::mexican:



non credo che la Chiara apprezzi le sottoculture che comprendono anche la violenza!
seriamente: purtroppo esistono mentalità per cui certe cose risultano essere nella norma, frutto di una distorta visione di rispetto, onore, infamia... e chi più ne ha più ne metta


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non serve neanche in Svezia?


 mia madre lo ha fatto in un tempo dove era ancora possibile! Nascondere da un uomo che la perseguiva! Non parlo di me! Parlo di lei! Lui era follemente innamorato di lei è tanto follemente ci picchiava! Mia madre e stata aiutata! Ci hanno dato una nuova identità! Per due volte perché una volta ci ha trovato! Cmq ci ascoltavano e credevano!


----------



## disincantata (25 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> inventato da te per discutere
> o c'è un link?




Purtroppo e' vero. Due giorni fa e' morta. Una bellissima ragazza che non ha trovato la forza di chiedere aiuto.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> mia madre lo ha fatto in un tempo dove era ancora possibile! Nascondere da un uomo che la perseguiva! Non parlo di me! Parlo di lei! Lui era follemente innamorato di lei è tanto follemente ci picchiava! Mia madre e stata aiutata! Ci hanno dato una nuova identità! Per due volte perché una volta ci ha trovato! Cmq ci ascoltavano e credevano!



E adesso ha ritrovato tua sorella?
Mi spiace, mi sono venuti i brividi... e lui non è cambiato per nulla? E' ancora pericoloso?


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E adesso ha ritrovato tua sorella?
> Mi spiace, mi sono venuti i brividi... e lui non è cambiato per nulla? E' ancora pericoloso?


 lui la ha trovata su link qualcosa! Un sito dove metti il lavori etc contatti! Un suo amico ha avvertito mia madre dicendo che aveva fatto una cavolata infirmando lui che aveva trovato mia sorella sul sito link...! Adesso non è più pericoloso! Solo insistente e non accetta la sua scelta di non voler ci avere nulla da fare con lui! Cmq abitano più di 5 mila chilometri distanti! Per fortuna!


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

È il tipo che ritrovi sotto casa perché ha deciso di voler avere contatto! Una volta mi ha chiamato al lavoro e si arrabbio perché ho detto che non potevo parlare! Lui ha detto di dire che chiamava mio padre al datore di lavoro! Come se importasse qualcosa!


----------



## Nordica (25 Settembre 2013)

Scusa! Mia sorella vive a otto mila chilometri! Sono io quella a cinque mila!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me dovresti far conoscere tuo marito e tuo padre, magari andrebbero d'accordo.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo me dovresti far conoscere tuo marito e tuo padre, magari andrebbero d'accordo.


concordo.
uno lava i piatti e uno stira le camicie,
naturalmente dopo aver rifatto il letto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> I padri violenti con i figli, che li picchiano e che fanno loro del male, secondo me, andrebbero eliminati fisicamente.


Allora sarei orfano sia di madre che di padre. Non è la soluzione. La soluzione è toglierli i figli in modo che non possano raggiungerli se non in modo assolutamente controllato, fin quando non sono convinti loro stessi di aver sbagliato e voler riparare il danno.

Mia madre ha fatto questo passo dopo sette anni di silenzio assoluto, mio padre è ancora convinto di essere nella ragione, motivo per il quale lo considero un nemico che sfortunatamente ho dovuto conoscere.


----------



## Anais (26 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Allora sarei orfano sia di madre che di padre. Non è la soluzione. La soluzione è toglierli i figli in modo che non possano raggiungerli se non in modo assolutamente controllato, fin quando non sono convinti loro stessi di aver sbagliato e voler riparare il danno.
> 
> Mia madre ha fatto questo passo dopo sette anni di silenzio assoluto, mio padre è ancora convinto di essere nella ragione, motivo per il quale lo considero un nemico che sfortunatamente ho dovuto conoscere.


E quanti anni avevi quando tua madre ha cominciato il suo "silenzio"?
Mi spiace, è terribile.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E quanti anni avevi quando tua madre ha cominciato il suo "silenzio"?
> Mi spiace, è terribile.


Non ti preoccupare, oggi sono solare e un po' cinico e mio passato è davvero "passato".

A 22 anni sono "fuggito" in Italia, dopo aver già fatto terapia per un bel po' di tempo (circa 4 anni), perché l'unica via per me percorribile era la separazione totale dalla "vecchia" vita. Per 7 anni, i miei non hanno saputo proprio nulla di me, e la mia vita è gradualmente migliorata. All fine dei 7 anni mia madre è venuta in Italia per fare pace.

C'era anche mio babbo, che però non ne ha voluto sapere. Dopo aver tentato tutto in quella occasione e un'altra volta circa 10 anni fa, sono convinto che non cambierà mai e vivo (bene) con questa sua decisione e scelta di vita. E' un buco nero nella mia vita a cui avvicinarsi significa morte certa. Per cui tengo le distanze.

In questo momento sto scrivendo mia biografia e ho già visto che molte delle cose vissute sono inenarrabili, soprattutto per la fase intermedia di terapia, dove ho dovuto smaltire (e dimenticare) tutte le violenze subite.

Da un lato vorrei scriverle, dall'altro sono contrario, perché fa un effetto devastante sul lettore. Cioè. Penso che sia un gran bene sapere cosa sia violenza familiare e il terrore in cui sono cresciuto, e quali siano stati gli effetti collaterali del "dopo", ma sono spaventato dalla crudezza del mio racconto. Ho scritto alcune cose (nemmeno le peggiori) e rileggendo mi sono detto, non posso raccontarle senza fare violenza ai lettori. Ora sono un po' fermo a cercare la ragione. Tendo a scrivere tutto, perché in fondo non è male sapere.


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> la famiglia non sempre puo aiutare.
> 
> le istituzioni le chiami una volta convinta che e l'unica uscita, perché una volta che prendi quella strada. e fatta. non ce ritorno, e non e detto che la tua vita sara' migliore.
> 
> ...


No non è un bel vivere. Ma bisogna avere fiducia e coraggio. E cercare aiuto.


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, oggi sono solare e un po' cinico e mio passato è davvero "passato".
> 
> A 22 anni sono "fuggito" in Italia, dopo aver già fatto terapia per un bel po' di tempo (circa 4 anni), perché l'unica via per me percorribile era la separazione totale dalla "vecchia" vita. Per 7 anni, i miei non hanno saputo proprio nulla di me, e la mia vita è gradualmente migliorata. All fine dei 7 anni mia madre è venuta in Italia per fare pace.
> 
> ...


Credo molto nell'effetto terapeutico della scrittura. Prima del lettore c'è l'editore. A meno che tu non abbia intenzione di pubblicarlo in rete. Potresti aiutare chi ha avuto un vissuto simile a uscire dall'incubo. Gli effetti devastanti li fanno le rimozioni. Un abbraccio Quibby.


----------



## Nordica (26 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, oggi sono solare e un po' cinico e mio passato è davvero "passato".
> 
> A 22 anni sono "fuggito" in Italia, dopo aver già fatto terapia per un bel po' di tempo (circa 4 anni), perché l'unica via per me percorribile era la separazione totale dalla "vecchia" vita. Per 7 anni, i miei non hanno saputo proprio nulla di me, e la mia vita è gradualmente migliorata. All fine dei 7 anni mia madre è venuta in Italia per fare pace.
> 
> ...


L'infanzia e un tesoro che ci portiamo dietro per tutta la vita! È non si dimentica! Credo che la mia scelta del uomo dominante e stato incosciente per sostituire la mia mancanza del padre! Anche se non ho tanta stima per mio padre! Mia madre in pratica e scappata via da mio padre per donare a noi una vita libera, ed io mi sono buttata una volta libera in mano ad uno simile a mio padre! Cmq fai bene a scrivere! Anche io lo sto facendo! Nel mio piccolo e quando rileggo dico: ma che ci sto a scrivere? Mi sembra di leggere la storia di qualcun altro! Probabilmente rinnegò il negativo che sto vivendo cercando di trovare la positività nella mia vita! Chiudo un occhio per non soffrire! Abbraccio anche da parte mia!


----------



## Anais (26 Settembre 2013)

Mi unisco agli abbracci.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, oggi sono solare e un po' cinico e mio passato è davvero "passato".
> 
> A 22 anni sono "fuggito" in Italia, dopo aver già fatto terapia per un bel po' di tempo (circa 4 anni), perché l'unica via per me percorribile era la separazione totale dalla "vecchia" vita. Per 7 anni, i miei non hanno saputo proprio nulla di me, e la mia vita è gradualmente migliorata. All fine dei 7 anni mia madre è venuta in Italia per fare pace.
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Credo molto nell'effetto terapeutico della scrittura. Prima del lettore c'è l'editore. A meno che tu non abbia intenzione di pubblicarlo in rete. Potresti aiutare chi ha avuto un vissuto simile a uscire dall'incubo. Gli effetti devastanti li fanno le rimozioni. Un abbraccio Quibby.


Pubblicherò in autonomia, perché oggi, se non tiri fuori soldi, nessuno pubblicherà un bel nulla. E poi pretende la percentuale che invece mi serve.

Anch'io credo nel potenziale terapeutico di a questo racconto. Ma in ogni modo non sarà facile smorzare la presa senza venir meno ai contenuti. Ci sono situazioni che sono al limite della follia. Situazioni quasi sfuggiti di mano, che però hanno contribuito alla guarizione di una mente profondamente distrutta. Penso che si dovrà mettere ad alcune parti il divieto di lettura ai minori di 18 anni.

Quando rileggo, salta subito all'occhio il nocciolo della questione, che nel suo percorso raggiunge in crescendo un limite che ritengo estremamente violento, per poi sfogarsi fino al completo relax e alla persona che sono oggi.

Il danno procurato è stato solo mio, ma il pensiero folle è molto coinvolgente e penso, anche alla luce dei miei studi fatti di recente, potenzialmente pericoloso per chi ha vissuto una situazione di vita simile. Sotto i fari del thriller invece sarebbe ottimo, coinvolgente, sconvolgente e autentico. Pensieri cristallini e fatti palpabili. Educativi per chi pensa di poter odiare i propri figli. Istruttivi per chi deve aiutare persone come me.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2013)

Dai i brividi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> L'infanzia e un tesoro che ci portiamo dietro per tutta la vita! È non si dimentica! Credo che la mia scelta del uomo dominante e stato incosciente per sostituire la mia mancanza del padre! Anche se non ho tanta stima per mio padre! Mia madre in pratica e scappata via da mio padre per donare a noi una vita libera, ed io mi sono buttata una volta libera in mano ad uno simile a mio padre! Cmq fai bene a scrivere! Anche io lo sto facendo! Nel mio piccolo e quando rileggo dico: ma che ci sto a scrivere? Mi sembra di leggere la storia di qualcun altro! Probabilmente rinnegò il negativo che sto vivendo cercando di trovare la positività nella mia vita! Chiudo un occhio per non soffrire! Abbraccio anche da parte mia!


Quando scrivo, salgono in me tutti i sentimenti, prevalentemente distruttivi, ma quando leggo, vedo la vita di uno sconosciuto. La vita di allora mi è ora totalmente estranea. Ho imparato alcune tecniche per dimenticare realmente il passato. Cioè sono in grado di descrivere la mia vita come se fosse vissuta dall'esterno. Ma quanto scrivo sento ancora il bollore, la rabbia, la disperazione, gli urli dentro di me, che mi hanno fatto esplodere.

Mentre scrivo sto comunque facendo un'ulteriore visita e verifica alla mia vita. Nonostante sia stato una vita veramente devastata, ho ritrovato alcuni ricordi addirittura belli. Ricordi di amicizie e complicità.

Credevo che ero da bambino abbastanza squallido proprio per via delle esperienze cattive. Ma in realtà avevo un ottimo senso di giustizia e lo vivevo in tutto nonostante eventuali conseguenze negative. E questo fattore in particolare mi fa pensare che tutto sommato non sarebbe male scrivere tutto, perché dona speranza.

Sto anche pensando di pubblicare una parte qui nel blog. In fondo è solo una storia che io ho conosciuto


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quando scrivo, salgono in me tutti i sentimenti, prevalentemente distruttivi, ma quando leggo, vedo la vita di uno sconosciuto. La vita di allora mi è ora totalmente estranea. Ho imparato alcune tecniche per dimenticare realmente il passato. Cioè sono in grado di descrivere la mia vita come se fosse vissuta dall'esterno. Ma quanto scrivo sento ancora il bollore, la rabbia, la disperazione, gli urli dentro di me, che mi hanno fatto esplodere.
> 
> Mentre scrivo sto comunque facendo un'ulteriore visita e verifica alla mia vita. Nonostante sia stato una vita veramente devastata, ho ritrovato alcuni ricordi addirittura belli. Ricordi di amicizie e complicità.
> 
> ...


credo che per quanto si possa cercare di estraniarsi da un passato doloroso sia impossibile dimenticarlo.
a quel punto molto meglio tirarlo fuori completamente nero su bianco catarticamente


----------



## Nordica (27 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quando scrivo, salgono in me tutti i sentimenti, prevalentemente distruttivi, ma quando leggo, vedo la vita di uno sconosciuto. La vita di allora mi è ora totalmente estranea. Ho imparato alcune tecniche per dimenticare realmente il passato. Cioè sono in grado di descrivere la mia vita come se fosse vissuta dall'esterno. Ma quanto scrivo sento ancora il bollore, la rabbia, la disperazione, gli urli dentro di me, che mi hanno fatto esplodere.
> 
> Mentre scrivo sto comunque facendo un'ulteriore visita e verifica alla mia vita. Nonostante sia stato una vita veramente devastata, ho ritrovato alcuni ricordi addirittura belli. Ricordi di amicizie e complicità.
> 
> ...


fammi sapere se pubblichi. spesso uno pensa di essere unico ad avere avuto un infanzia burrascosa. quando ero ragazzina non raccontavo mai nulla perché quando raccontavo di me, credevano che inventavo. quanti amici mi hanno detto che pensavano che racontasse frottole e poi hanno capito e visto che era vero. e quanto avrei dato per poter essere comeloro con una famiglia 'normale' alle spalle.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai i brividi.


Hai voglia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Settembre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> fammi sapere se pubblichi. spesso uno pensa di essere unico ad avere avuto un infanzia burrascosa. quando ero ragazzina non raccontavo mai nulla perché quando raccontavo di me, credevano che inventavo. quanti amici mi hanno detto che pensavano che racontasse frottole e poi hanno capito e visto che era vero. e quanto avrei dato per poter essere comeloro con una famiglia 'normale' alle spalle.


http://www.tradimento.net/entries/1548-Stalla

In ordine sparso ci metto le bozze. Poi da qualche parte metterò anche le versioni definitive.


----------



## Costante (30 Settembre 2013)

se li porti via per sottrarli al coniuge, intendevo, non in gita.

Neanche all'estero li puoi portare senza il consenso del coniuge, teoricamente.

Ma se vuoi andare via dal tetto coniugale(da noi si chiama proprio così) e portarti dietro i figli, chiedi prima ad un avvocato cosa puoi fare...


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

Costante ha detto:


> se li porti via per sottrarli al coniuge, intendevo, non in gita.
> 
> Neanche all'estero li puoi portare senza il consenso del coniuge, teoricamente.
> 
> Ma se vuoi andare via dal tetto coniugale(da noi si chiama proprio così) e portarti dietro i figli, chiedi prima ad un avvocato cosa puoi fare...



la mia esperienza: ho scoperto il tradimento ho preso mio figlio e sono tornata dai miei perchè la convivenza era diventata intollerabile, nessun carabiniere, nessun assistente sociale... dopo circa 4 mesi mi sono rivolta ad un avvocato e ho manifestato l'intenzione di separarmi, abbiamo fatto una bozza di separazione che regolamentava le visite e gli alimenti e l'abbiamo portata in tribunale dopo due mesi quando ci siamo separati...

non credo di essere stata più fortunata, ho molte amiche purtroppo separate che hanno fatto come me...stessa trafila... non credo che tu possa essere costretta a vivere con lui, i figli mica glieli sottrai, lui potrà vederli come e quando vuole... poi le regolamenterete e un'ultima cosa e di questo ne sono certa in italia non esiste più l'abbandono del tetto coniugale... con le nuove leggi sul diritto di famiglia questo è scomparso... comunque ci sono milllemila siti legali dove puoi trovare tutte le risposte che vuoi...


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Pubblicherò in autonomia, perché oggi, se non tiri fuori soldi, nessuno pubblicherà un bel nulla. E poi pretende la percentuale che invece mi serve.
> 
> Anch'io credo nel potenziale terapeutico di a questo racconto. Ma in ogni modo non sarà facile smorzare la presa senza venir meno ai contenuti. Ci sono situazioni che sono al limite della follia. Situazioni quasi sfuggiti di mano, che però hanno contribuito alla guarizione di una mente profondamente distrutta. Penso che si dovrà mettere ad alcune parti il divieto di lettura ai minori di 18 anni.
> 
> ...


Fammi sapere dove come e quando pubblicherai in autonomia. Leggerò volentieri. I diciotto anni li ho passati da un pezzo  . Potresti scrivere in terza persona, forse aiuterebbe al distacco. L'idea del thriller mi piace.

OPPPPPS ho letto dopo che avevi scritto nel blog. Vado a leggere.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dai i brividi.


Mi è stato disapprovato questo messaggio di evidente solidarietà (forse si è iscritto un alieno che non sa leggere?) e il seguente in un thread chiuso (si può?) 
12/12/2012
 >Non ho capito benissimo come funziona.
 Io ho approvato un po' come "mi piace" di fb però c'è anche il "non mi piace".
 Ho ricevuto i "mi piace" (è il verde, giusto?) e dei "non mi piace".
 Non ho capito i "non mi piace" perché erano post moderatissimi, rispetto a altri che ho scritto.
 E poi?
 Si fa la somma algebrica?
 E i risultati a cosa servono? <



Per me c'è qualcuno che dà disapprovazioni a caso a me.​


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è stato disapprovato questo messaggio di evidente solidarietà (forse si è iscritto un alieno che non sa leggere?) e il seguente in un thread chiuso (si può?) 12/12/2012
> >Non ho capito benissimo come funziona.
> Io ho approvato un po' come "mi piace" di fb però c'è anche il "non mi piace".
> Ho ricevuto i "mi piace" (è il verde, giusto?) e dei "non mi piace".
> ...




e non solo:rotfl:


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è stato disapprovato questo messaggio di evidente solidarietà (forse si è iscritto un alieno che non sa leggere?) e il seguente in un thread chiuso (si può?) 12/12/2012
> >Non ho capito benissimo come funziona.
> Io ho approvato un po' come "mi piace" di fb però c'è anche il "non mi piace".
> Ho ricevuto i "mi piace" (è il verde, giusto?) e dei "non mi piace".
> ...




chi è Caso?


----------



## Leda (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> chi è Caso?


Fatti i casi tuoi


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Fatti i casi tuoi



scherzi, vero?


----------



## Leda (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> scherzi, vero?


Ah, non era così evidente come pensavo? :blank:


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ah, non era così evidente come pensavo? :blank:



sì certo
il fatto è che è inutile dire ad un'utente notoriamente curiosa di farsi i fatti suoi!


----------



## Leda (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì certo
> il fatto è che è inutile dire ad un'utente notoriamente curiosa di farsi i fatti suoi!


Era solo un gioco di parole, infatti


----------



## Nordica (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazze, ho appena messo su il caffè! Chi ne vuole un po'? ;-)


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> Ragazze, ho appena messo su il caffè! Chi ne vuole un po'? ;-)


nervosette...
non trovi???
io proporrei una bella tisane alle erbe svizzere!!!!!


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> Ragazze, ho appena messo su il caffè! Chi ne vuole un po'? ;-)



Ciao Nordica,

molto volentieri ... 

a momenti, nero lo prendo ... e con poco zucchero. 



ps: non ti ho dimenticata ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> Ragazze, ho appena messo su il caffè! Chi ne vuole un po'? ;-)


Potrei averne un po' anch'io per favore? Lungo e senza zucchero.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è stato disapprovato questo messaggio di evidente solidarietà (forse si è iscritto un alieno che non sa leggere?) e il seguente in un thread chiuso (si può?)12/12/2012
> >Non ho capito benissimo come funziona.
> Io ho approvato un po' come "mi piace" di fb però c'è anche il "non mi piace".
> Ho ricevuto i "mi piace" (è il verde, giusto?) e dei "non mi piace".
> ...


 guarda che da ieri ad oggi mi hanno dato tre o quattro rossi di cui 2 di post vecchissimi.
son ragazzi


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che da ieri ad oggi mi hanno dato tre o quattro rossi di cui 2 di post vecchissimi.
> son ragazzi


Son matti, più che altro.
Ringrazio per il verde di compensazione


----------



## Nordica (4 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu lo conosci e tu dovresti saperlo.
> 
> Ho una sorella che non ha mai lasciato il marito pur subendolo da 40 anni perche' sapeva che avrebbe reagito da folle.
> 
> ...


La moglie o la figlia?


----------



## Nordica (4 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Potrei averne un po' anch'io per favore? Lungo e senza zucchero.


Lungo e senza zucchero, come un Scandinavia! Prego....


----------



## Nordica (4 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nordica,
> 
> molto volentieri ...
> 
> ...


Certo cara! Lo zucchero di canna va bene?


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> Certo cara! Lo zucchero di canna va bene?



Ciao 

perfetto! e come no! 

sienne


----------



## Nordica (8 Ottobre 2013)

*cambio avatar...*

perché mi sento diversa! e mi sento bene!


----------



## devastata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> La moglie o la figlia?


La figlia.


----------



## Nordica (8 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> La figlia.


Capisco!


----------



## Sky Singer (21 Novembre 2013)

*non si "chiede" più il divorzio*



Nordica ha detto:


> se chiedi il divorzio e l'altro partner non e daccordo. bisogna rimanere sotto lo stesso tetto, in caso di bambini piccoli?
> 
> o si puo chiedere andando via con i bambini?


Mi risulta che le regole in gioco siano diverse. 
Si divorzia e basta.
Come, dove e il resto ... quello è il problema reale, prevalentemente di $.


----------



## Simy (24 Novembre 2013)

perchè scrivi co sto colore verde fastidio?

comunque benvenuto


----------



## mary80 (26 Novembre 2013)

Sky Singer ha detto:


> Mi risulta che le regole in gioco siano diverse.
> Si divorzia e basta.
> Come, dove e il resto ... quello è il problema reale, prevalentemente di $.



porca miseria spegni ste lampadine nn si legge nulla


----------

